# want to buy new rims and tires



## 67chivo (May 20, 2011)

I am looking to get bigger rims and tires as I am up upgrading to power disc brakes and the 14 inch rims wont work. so whats a good size 16 inch 17 inch or 18 inch. the brakes require 15 or larger. dumb question but any tips help. thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

hey Chivo i am running 235 60R 15's on 8" wide rims with 3.5 offset and the backs are 245 60R15's all for corners with new stock hgt. springs and shocks. put drag bags in the rear springs to stiffen it a bit as i had a slight rub on the drivers rear.....with a bit more offset you may be able to slightly wider but its close.



















1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## 67chivo (May 20, 2011)

looks nice did you have to shave off anything or modify. also is there really a big performance difference between 16s and 15s that way I dont have to monkey around with modifying. this get getting built for more performance and daily driver than a restore to stock. thanks again


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

just had to grind back the two location tabs on the rear inner fender well at 12 o'clock they fit snug and the drag bags take out any boat feel also and make it feel much more aggressive in the corners. if i was to order rims i would get 4" offset and that would give you a bit of room. rim size does not effect performance, total tire height may throw off your speedo a bit from stock 14" my rears come out at 26.5" overall height on back and 25.5" on front....heres a calculator for tire/rim size and combo's did not want the rubber band look of the very low profile tires if you go up to 16's you will just run a lower profile tire to get your overall height around 26" or less.

Tire Dimensions Made Simple - Discount Tire

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Stayed with 15's myself here is the LOOK!!!!!..Les



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

classic cool Les, are those the hurst rims on there....theres a 65 Tempest for sale (again) down the street, he puts it out every year when he is short on cash, always over priced would have probably made him an offer if it did'nt have a chevy engine in it.....may have a spare 455 joining the parts in the shop next week though....now to find a car to put it in........69' bird maybe


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

I went with 17s, but it was because I was going with big brakes up front. wanted plenty of clearance. mine are american racing 5 spoke black center machined lip....I have pics somewhere....


----------

